# Sell me on a spreader that doesn't suck



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

As the title states, I have this guy.

Earthway 2150 Commercial









Frustrations:
1. That is what 50lbs of material looks like in my little friend there. Based on prill size, I don't always get 50lbs in
2. Even Coverage. It's decent at throwing to the left and throwing out in front, it's horrible throwing back to the right (It has an edge guard, I have it out of the way)

I need the big tires, I need a large capacity, I need a material strainer and I need something with even throw out all 3 sides AND has an optional edge guard.

Somebody please sell me on one I won't hate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you considered a 12V spreader on a receiver hitch mount for your UTV? I have the Spyker one and it is nice. But I'm going to try a PTO spreader on my tractor for more capacity.

For a push sprayer I would probably go (in no particular order) Spyker, Lesco, or Anderson's.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Have you considered a 12V spreader on a receiver hitch mount for your UTV? I have the Spyker one and it is nice. But I'm going to try a PTO spreader on my tractor for more capacity.
> 
> For a push sprayer I would probably go (in no particular order) Spyker, Lesco, or Anderson's.


I kinda like pushing to be honest. I've tried a few different tow behinds and just prefer to push. I also have a PTO driven one and it's fun, but MAN that thing chucks the fertilizer/lime...etc. Good luck with dialing it in. I used mine on deer plots previously and now only pull it out to fert the pasture at the clinic.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Get out your checkbook…

Andersons Model 2000 SR


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Get out your checkbook…


Come on man, I can't even afford a real driveway :lol:

The Spyker one is in the $400-$500 price range, I can at least stomach that. Haven't looked at Lesco stuff yet.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ware said:


> Get out your checkbook…
> 
> Andersons Model 2000 SR


Holly Smokes ! I don't know what's more crazy ? The price? or that they are out of stock ? LOL

I need to get into the building spreader business.....


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

+1 on Spyker spreaders. I've had mine for over 10 years now and it's still going strong. Granted I don't use it anymore for granular apps and is basically a dedicated sprayer but when I did use it to spread granular it was a joy to use. I like that the gate is basically infinitely adjustable from 1-99


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

I bought an $80 Agri-Fab spreader (80 lb) this and it is doing ok. I would say it is a bit flimsy to handle my 10 gallon spray tank so may have to eventually get a professional spreader in a year or two. I will keep Spyker in mind!


----------



## rijkmus (Jul 12, 2021)

I have the earthway. Do you have all three drop holes open. The hole on the right side can be closed. Maybe that is your problem. I am happy with this spreader 5 years old so far.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

rijkmus said:


> I have the earthway. Do you have all three drop holes open. The hole on the right side can be closed. Maybe that is your problem. I am happy with this spreader 5 years old so far.


Yes, I have triple verified everything is assembled and setup how it is supposed to be. I've reached down mid pass to ensure the gate isn't drifting off of it's detent during use....etc.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I have the earth way 2170, 80lb spreader. I have similar observation about the spreading pattern. It's not perfect. To do it again, I would pay more and get Lesco.

I just got a spreader mate. I'm considering possibly getting one of these electric models in the future to help push around the extra weight. The whole rig, spreader, spreader mate plus full 9 gallon tank is probably around 100lbs.

https://youtu.be/xeGpGhUIPGY


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> As the title states, I have this guy.
> 
> Earthway 2150 Commercial
> 
> ...


If you're into rum then you'd be hard pressed not looking at the lesco 80 ln spreader.

Equivalent of the andersons but cheaper and easier to find parts because siteone.

I think Lowes sells them now but might only be 50 lbs.

I throw everything in mine and I only have approx 2500 square feet. I also top dress with it, I put about 100 lbs of sand in and goto town (anyone that is doing this do not open up the holes all the way or else you WILL screw up the closing gate because you'll get sand in between)
It will also feed the mirimichi green charcoal product.





This is the one I own:
(Yes I use the rotodrop for over seeds so I don't get seed growing in the driveway)
https://www.siteone.com/en/092811-nla-lesco-rotodrop-broadcast-drop-spreader-80-lb-capacity/p/23987

And parts:
https://www.siteone.com/en/search/?searchtype=product&text=Lesco+80


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

wiseowl said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > As the title states, I have this guy.
> ...


What is it about the Lesco spreaders that seems to make them a recommendation from a lot of folks? From the outside, they just look like every other spreader out there?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Easy availability at your local siteone. Dependable and easy replacement parts though not as cheap as you would hope. It's a durable spreader. If a home owner gets a new one o doubt you will need to repair it in the next few years.

You can look at them used for about 250-350 (you can easily get one for 350 which is well used). Peiple have scored slightly older model of these for under 200 or even under a 100 bucks, you just need to look at the listings like a hawk.

The Anderson's is nice if you can find one but too expensive new and very rarely will you see it used. Parts are easy to get though over the phone.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the Spyker ERGO-PRO SPY50L-1P and it is not worth the price at all. Also, the side deflector is an add-on and is a total joke. I would never buy it again or recommend it.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> I have the Spyker ERGO-PRO SPY50L-1P and it is not worth the price at all. Also, the side deflector is an add-on and is a total joke. I would never buy it again or recommend it.


Any particular reason why? I was leaning towards the 80# version due to spread versatility/adjustment


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I have an earthway as well.

I have Not done this yet but get a 5 gallon bucket from big bo store, cut the bottom out. Put in spread. Might need some bolts but i though it fit perfect in mine.

Oh la - you basically double your spreader capacity.

I have noticed the uneveness of spreading but its not that severe. I wonder if its something that can be fixed because I really dont see a reason why it should be happening in the first place.

You can make a mesh strainer pretty easily... you can beuy the diamond mesh from BB and cut to size.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The agitator is worthless. The discharge chute gets clogged often. The side deflector is flimsy and doesn't work well. It falls down at the slightest bump and does not block the product effectively. Due to the hopper design, the last couple pounds of product will not flow out of the unit unless you shake and bounce the crap out of the spreader.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@learningeveryday or @Ware I know with the Spyker their spreader design is (#of bag x 1000)/sqft to cover. How does this work in reality?

Looking like it's between the Spyker vs the Lesco. I'm looking at a metal gearbox with a grease point vs a plastic gearbox on the Lesco. Dust is a MAJOR concern around here. I'm pretty sure I can get around any agitator issues as I can always fabricate something that will help there. I know there is an optional one for the Lesco. The Lesco has has the better side deflector. I can get both either mostly stainless or powder coated. Replacement parts and ease of availability also probably goes to the Lesco. I'm just having trouble with the gearbox difference between the two.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd be willing to bet a beer or five:

Lesco 80lb has spread more fertilizer/material than every other (push) spreader on the market in the last 10 years. COMBINED.

They're on nearly every golf course, turf management truck, landscaping trailer, etc.

They're modified into powered walk-behinds. Ride-on spreaders use the hopper/spreader design. There are tow-behind variants....

$450 give or take, stainless frame, durable gearbox, great wheels/tires. and better parts availability than most new cars.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

learningeveryday said:


> The agitator is worthless. The discharge chute gets clogged often. The side deflector is flimsy and doesn't work well. It falls down at the slightest bump and does not block the product effectively. Due to the hopper design, the last couple pounds of product will not flow out of the unit unless you shake and bounce the crap out of the spreader.


You just described my 50lb echo spreader.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I've had a Lesco 80# for about a year now. It replaced a cheapo Scotts. The Lesco is well built and will likely outlast me.
I wish it was designed a little different. The flat bottom always has left over material. It's a big heavy spreader so lifting it to dump the leftovers isn't easy (but doable).
I was down to Spyker or Lesco and ultimately went Lesco do due to finding a decent discount online.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


Probably because they're green.

I kid, the poly bin is super thick and sturdy and honestly this thing is built like a tank and the throw/spread on all sides which is what you were looking for is 👌my local groundskeeper said he liked it better than his Anderson's.

User replaceable parts that are readily available if you happen to actually break something or it wears. Mines got a full stainless frame, zerk fittings and it just feels like a caddy while you're pushing it around. I wish I had more square feet because of how nice it is and I only get to bring it out about every 21 days.

No brain thinking when it comes to feet apps because lesco numbers are on pretty much every bag.

I also got to skip a drop spreader because this has the drop spreader that I can add / remove so that was an additional savings for when I overseed in the winter.

Being able to sand top dress was another bonus / have to have and this can do it so can the Anderson's.

I'm an HD guy but Lowes also started selling the lescos so you might be able to find a local Lowes that has them that you can go touch if your local siteone doesn't have one built you can touch. Plus buy, try and return if it's not up to "par"

It was honestly between this and that echo spreader ($150) which I would've had to have modified and the echo spreader probably felt equivalent to that cheap Scotts deluxe whatever I had been using and hated. I just figured $150+$100 for a drop spreader vs just never having to worry about my yard tools, being able to sand top dress, and not having to buy another spreader in my lifetime was worth the extra bucks.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I like my Spyker. They all suck because you have to push it.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've been pretty happy with my earthway 2170 100lb spreader. Perhaps I'm just less picky, but best I can tell, the spread is 100% uniform. I was impressed with that aspect of it at least. Less impressed with the lack of any kind of bearing or bushing on the wheels. Just a plastic hub riding on a steel rod. I squirt some oil on it every now and then, but seems like it would start to wear eventually. It is rated for 100lbs, but I've crammed 125lbs in before, though it gets pretty wobbly.

I think I've ran 1600+ lbs of fertilizer through it this year and spread bermuda seed across 40k sqft lol


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Damnit, why are all of you guys making great points and valid arguments for a Lesco when I was leaning towards a Spyker....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They both have their pros/cons. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

wiseowl said:


> I also got to skip a drop spreader because this has the drop spreader that I can add / remove so that was an additional savings for when I overseed in the winter.


If I can find somewhere to order the drop and broadcast spreader I'll probably go this direction. Outside of that I just feel like it's a gearbox durability vs parts availability question at this point.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

My Lesco 80# is fantastic. Pushes easy, balanced well. Built like a tank, cleans easy, holds a ton, feeds large prill down to greens grade well. Throws a mile if you really push it. The edge guard is fantastic, it empties pretty well, with the upgraded breakthru agitator I probably get less than a cup of granular material left.

Settings are easy to find and dial in, Lesco is well known. There's a reason most applicators have them on the back of the truck, and finding parts is easy.

Bonus points for a spreadermate spray set up too.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> > I also got to skip a drop spreader because this has the drop spreader that I can add / remove so that was an additional savings for when I overseed in the winter.
> ...


How close is a siteone ? Any relationship ? My local siteone is always willing to help out where they can to help their accounts.

Here's some extra pics if it helps you? I have the drop spreader currently removed.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I can't answer that because I have never paid attention to the recommended settings. The spyker gearbox is overrated. It made noise and had some drag right out of the box. I removed the agitator because it made it 5x harder to push the spreader when it is filled with product. There is only one difference in the performance of the spreader with the agitator removed, it's 5x easier to push. Also, the handle to open and close the chute is wonky. It's not a sturdy sure thing when you push or pull that handle. You have to pull it out to the side, then push it forward or backward. It's spring loaded so if you tighten it to the point where it is sturdy, you can't move it

The spyker spreader needs a complete redesign in reality. However, their marketing department has been able to sell these things as top of the line spreaders so I don't think anything is going to change.

In addition, they will tell you it is made in the USA, but the box it comes in will say made in China.

When I received mine, the box was destroyed and the spreader was damaged. There is nothing in the box to protect the spreader, just a tight fit. Several parts of the spreader easily punctured and protruded out of the side of the box. It was extremely hard to work with Northern Tool and Spyker for a replacement. I gave up after awhile.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

wiseowl said:


> How close is a siteone ? Any relationship ? My local siteone is always willing to help out where they can to help their accounts.


I had never heard of siteone before joining this forum. The two closest are 82 and 86 miles away respectively (in opposite directions). That said, I did register an account last night so I will wait for that process to play out and go from there. I'm basically a DMO, Amazon, Local Farm stores, Lowes guy based on what's close and available to me. I'm positive my Lowes doesn't carry anything very top end from Lesco, but I will have to go and see if they even have a basic contractor on in stock that I can put my hands on.



learningeveryday said:


> I can't answer that because I have never paid attention to the recommended settings. The spyker gearbox is overrated. It made noise and had some drag right out of the box. I removed the agitator because it made it 5x harder to push the spreader when it is filled with product. There is only one difference in the performance of the spreader with the agitator removed, it's 5x easier to push. Also, the handle to open and close the chute is wonky. It's not a sturdy sure thing when you push or pull that handle. You have to pull it out to the side, then push it forward or backward. It's spring loaded so if you tighten it to the point where it is sturdy, you can't move it
> 
> The spyker spreader needs a complete redesign in reality. However, their marketing department has been able to sell these things as top of the line spreaders so I don't think anything is going to change.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your first hand experiences. (Ironically enough it looks like Siteone has a new 50lb redeisgned SPY model showing) I wasn't looking at the 50, I was looking at the 80, but I don't find it a coincidence you are reporting a bunch of issues and siteone has a new model.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the newest design.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> I have the newest design.


Sorry it was R&R showing the new spreader with an R in front of the model number, looks like the same old Spyker model number


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Get out your checkbook…
> 
> Andersons Model 2000 SR


Or find one used for $100! :lol:

Many stories on TLF of members finding these spreaders pretty cheap.

Regardless of what spreader brand (Spyker, Lesco, and Andersons) you choose, it should last you forever with plenty of replacement parts available.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I have the Lesco 80lb-er and it's taken everything I've put in it and spread it with ease and done so consistently. Adjustment is easy, maintenance is easy, and met all of my needs. Pricey? Yes, but I haven't gone through upteen spreader either for one reason or another.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@Amoo316 jump on MK Rittenhouse to order up a new Lesco to your door.

https://www.mkrittenhouse.com/us/lesco-fertilizer-spreader-101186-high-wheel

SiteOne is great IF you know what you want and have one local. Heavily geared towards landscape contractors. Another option you could look for would be a Ewing's Irrigation.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks @MasterMech MK Rittenhouse had them, similar prices to Amazon. Ewing's irrigation has the Andersons one, but I didn't see any Lesco in their lineup.

So far Seedword has it the cheapest at $485, but shipping brings it up to $533.

I have a bunch of options for the 101186 (SS 80lb) model. I'm trying to see if I can get my hands on a 092811 (Roto & Drop in one) that @wiseowl linked. Having a considerably harder time trying to find one of those anywhere for sale period.

EDIT: Rittenhouse is the best price by on the 101186 since I was planning on adding their agitator anyways so thank you for that.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

An electric spreader sounds great and actually wouldnt be to hard to make, just mount a motor. 
Hard part will be mounting the battery somewhere. Will add a bunch of weight too .

IMO it would be easier to convert a spreader ro electric than making a boom sprayer.

I hate how turning continues to spread product. 
You could stop more easily with a simple trigger button.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@wiseowl 
Could you post some pics of the drop spreader attachment please?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Got to speak to my "local" site one rep this morning, few notes from that conversation.

- The Roto-Drop spreader from Lesco has been discontinued.
- Their threshold for offering discounts is $20K/yr, I don't see myself doing over $10K and was honest with him about that.
- He did mention he would be willing to offer me help on bigger items, but it seems like the best he is willing to do is offer me free shipping.

Basically it seems like their business model is to serve larger volume accounts and make up any profit losses their in volume. In regards to smaller volume accounts they are fine if you go with them or not, either way it doesn't seem to be enough of their business for them to worry about.

At this point I think I'll end up going the MK Rittenhouse option for equipment and continue to source my chemicals from site like DMO and Chem Warehouse that I have been very happy with.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

$599 for the spreader and agitator was the best price I could get so went with Rittenhouse. Thank especially to @wiseowl for ALL of your help public and private and @MasterMech for providing the link.

For Reference when I inquired with my siteone rep about this spreader instead he told me he'd do list price and free shipping which MK already does and had cheaper. If they were a little closer then 80 miles I might have considered it for the option to build a relationship, but in my situation it wasn't worth it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> $599 for the spreader and agitator was the best price I could get so went with Rittenhouse. Thank especially to @wiseowl for ALL of your help public and private and @MasterMech for providing the link.
> 
> For Reference when I inquired with my siteone rep about this spreader instead he told me he'd do list price and free shipping which MK already does and had cheaper. If they were a little closer then 80 miles I might have considered it for the option to build a relationship, but in my situation it wasn't worth it.


That's a lifetime tool, for real. With the cheap spreaders worse than they've ever been, and the good stuff not getting any cheaper, I think you did just fine.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> @wiseowl
> Could you post some pics of the drop spreader attachment please?


According to @Amoo316 though this spreader is discontinued 

Here's some pics anyway, this is a two piece plastic, it's a sandwich, comes apart with three stainless bolts. I accidentally left it where I shouldn't have and broke it so I had to order the side I broke. The inside shows the channel and then the other side is just smooth. If you take a look at the o pics you can see I put the two bolts that hold this in place back in so I don't lose them during the regular season.

There's a little lever on the left side that controls the chooch factor and will drop more or less depending on how open you go and you can also rate limit the chute.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

wiseowl said:


> According to @Amoo316 though this spreader is discontinued


I was sad, but it does explain why SiteOne was the only place I could even find them listed. There may still be a few in stock somewhere, but you'd have to have a rep do an inventory search and see if you could even find one.

For reference though, he did offer to look, but seeing as it's discontinued I resigned myself to getting one that I ASSume will have better parts availability going forward.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Zero affiliation here but posting to help others. As of post this is 465.00 with free shipping

https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsuppl...xyFwDtiYbOnZmvGX06Q09X5Q_XXENyOBoCpK0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

cleohioturf said:


> Zero affiliation here but posting to help others. As of post this is 465.00 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsuppl...xyFwDtiYbOnZmvGX06Q09X5Q_XXENyOBoCpK0QAvD_BwE


Good find, The Agitator was cheapest on the MKRittenhouse site for those interested.


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

65 Broadcast Fertilizer Spreader https://www.lowes.com/pd/EarthWay-65-Broadcast-Fertilizer-Spreader/5001746423

$50 replace the tires with pneumatic tires from Harbor Freight & that should be just fine for any homeowner. Holds an entire bag of most ferts


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> cleohioturf said:
> 
> 
> > Zero affiliation here but posting to help others. As of post this is 465.00 with free shipping
> ...


Amoo316, I know you don't have one close but for others ....

I'd caution, If you have a SiteOne close by, call them or stop by. I got mine for $35.

More caution, I don't really like the PermaGreen agitator for most things. It clunks against the hopper housing when the spreader is empty, so I have to listen to it whenever i use the Spreadermate, which is most of the time. When I close the 3rd hole for edge-banding, or have the hopper filled but the material flow shut off, it has a tendency to bind and cause the cam follower to skip.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> More caution, I don't really like the PermaGreen agitator for most things. It clunks against the hopper housing when the spreader is empty, so I have to listen to it whenever i use the Spreadermate, which is most of the time. When I close the 3rd hole for edge-banding, or have the hopper filled but the material flow shut off, it has a tendency to bind and cause the cam follower to skip.


In the words of the legendary Ron White from the "I got Thrown out of a Bar" skit, "That's a handy little piece of information to have right there."


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > More caution, I don't really like the PermaGreen agitator for most things. It clunks against the hopper housing when the spreader is empty, so I have to listen to it whenever i use the Spreadermate, which is most of the time. When I close the 3rd hole for edge-banding, or have the hopper filled but the material flow shut off, it has a tendency to bind and cause the cam follower to skip.
> ...


"I was drunk in a bar! They THREW me into pub-(hic)lic." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


If you've never heard the one about his tire falling off after a SEARS tire change, it's probably right up your alley, but definitely not safe for work.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


I do like the one about a minor quibble with a landscaper. "Let me tell ya what I'm lookin' for in a ------- tree." :mrgreen:


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

My Spyker is for sale if anyone wants it! I bought a Lesco 80 SS today at site-one. On the spot offer I couldn't refuse. Love that store!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

It's like an Oprah thread where everyone gets a lesco!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

This bad boy arrived today via UPS as did the agitator in a separate box from FedEx. I haven't started putting everything together yet, but the box was pretty beat up so I took everything out for an inspection. Assuming that rod is supposed to have a bend in it, everything appears to be in good order despite UPS's best efforts. If that rod isn't supposed to be bent, I may contact Rittenhouse or I may try to straighten it.










Edit: Seeing zircs on the wheels made me happy in the pants when I took it out of the box.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I purchased my lesco from siteone in store. Every unit had a slight bend in the rod. I'm pretty sure its supposed to be that way.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@Amoo316 I dont know how to link it but look at @Ware,s spreadermate thread. His lesco brand new has the same bend around the cross brace in the middle of the handle. Hope that eases your mind.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

I think you'll love it, and in 5 years still be happy you chose it.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@Shizzlestix66 It's supposed to be there for sure, got confirmation from MKRittenhouse rep.

Also for anybody who reads this later, I've really enjoyed my experience working with them. I called today because I got a package from FedEx from MKR but it was only the agitator. I didn't have anything in my UPS/FedEx notifications about another package from them. I called and an actual person picked up the phone. (+1)

I told the guy I didn't see any additional packages from MKR in my shipment notifications. He informed me that the Agitator ships straight from them out of Canada and the spreader ships from a distribution center and would send me the tracking info via email. Less than 10 minutes later I had an email from him. (+2) He gave me tracking and let me know it would arrive today (ships from Fulfillment Plus out of KC, KS)

When I got the beat up box, I took the spreader out, looked it over and snapped that picture. Less than 5 minutes later I had a reply that, the bend was indeed correct and to let him know directly via email if I found any damage due to UPS. (+3)

So if you need something, and MKRittenhouse carries it, I wouldn't hesitate to order from them again. One of the best CS experiences I've had in a long time. Was good enough it deserved a post. (Shout out to Chris P. if anybody from Lesco or MKRittenhouse reads this forum.)


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@Amoo316 congrats on the spreader by the way. You will love it. I bought mine in January and I dont regret it at all. I upgraded from a Scott's mini to the lesco.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> @Amoo316 congrats on the spreader by the way. You will love it. I bought mine in January and I dont regret it at all. I upgraded from a Scott's mini to the lesco.


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@wiseowl 
Thanks for the pics. This makes an already great spreader better without needing another piece of equipment. I was thinking it would be nice to have for topdressing but it does not seem like it was built with that in mind.



wiseowl said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > @wiseowl
> ...


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok I get it now.

It didn't make me coffee.
It didn't make me toast.
It didn't even say hello when I grabbed it.

It just worked and worked well.
Was using 50# bags of Lesco 30-0-10, bag called for setting 13 over 18.5Ksqft. I tried setting 12 for 22Ksqft, worked out about perfect.
2nd bag was for 18.1Ksqft. I tried setting 13 as suggested. Worked out about perfect.

Also since it was mentioned previously, I had no issues with the wheel skipping or any negative effects from the agitator add-on what-so-ever. Didn't have to start the "bounce" until I was completely done and had enough product in the hopper to maybe fill 1/4-1/2 of a red solo cup.

It just worked, that's what makes them so expensive, but popular. I get it now.


----------

